# Anyone heard the new Sherbakov Beethoven sonata set?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

What's your opinion on it?
:tiphat:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Beethoven? Scherbakov? No. No, absolutely not! No! Just...no.

What did you say it costs? :devil:


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

$40 amazon prime


----------



## Ulfilas (Mar 5, 2020)

https://www.classicstoday.com/review/konstantin-scherbakovs-beethoven-sonata-cycle/

Between this, Levit and Biss, I'm most tempted by the latter.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2020)

I think it's great!


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

I didn't even know this was out there! Scherbakov is a pianist whose work I've admired elsewhere, so I guess I'll just have to shell out for this. Sigh.


----------

